# 64 GTO Outside Rearview Mirror



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

The outside drivers side mirror on my 64 is mounted on the door, and is cracked from being hit by the wingvent. I've moved it once but it's still in the way. I've been reviewing original literature and see the mirror is up on the front fender. 

My Question is: Were all of the mirrors located out on the front fender, or just the remote mirrors. Mine did not come with the remote & it would be pretty tough to adjust a manual mirror out on the fender like that...


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Good question lazlo.

According to the GTO Restoration guide, the remote mirror was mounted on the fender and the standard mirror was mounted on the door. 
Kind of sucks that it gets hit by the wing vent.
BTW, also according to the restoration guide, the same mirrors and mounting locations apply to 65 as well.

Russ


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks... I'll be doing some more research on this before I make any new holes but there is room enough on the door to move it forward far enough to clear the vent. i'm thinking the guy that painted it 19 years ago screwed up..

I think I like it better on the door..


----------

